# [IW] Call of Duty 4 - 1.6 Patch Confimed



## !!!Fusion!!!

Infinity Ward has confirmed the upcoming 1.6 patch for Call of Duty 4, which was expressed by a Dev on the IW forum.

Refer to the following links for further insight on the situation:

Dev confirming patch

Thead created in forum discussing confirmed features in 1.6 patch - check it out!

Please use this thread to maintain discussion relating to the 1.6 patch on OCN. This allows people to easily keep up to date with progressing news


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

the dude who wrote the thread needs to realize ITS A GAME AND NOT REAL LIFE. the dude is actually griping about the no shot devation from the gun sway? gun sway/headbob is purely for looks. some ppl take games WWWAAAAYYYY to seroiusly


----------



## Hellisforheroes

another patch? man IW really are on the ball here


----------



## pauldovi

COD4 should be a model for other game devs.


----------



## d3daiM

Well, obviously there'll be a 1.6 patch. Just..what will be on it?


----------



## psik0.k1m

NEW MAPS PLZZZZZZZZZzzZZZ ?!?!!?!?!!!!!?!?!?!?

IM TIRED OF VOTING PAST WET WORK !!

hehe

Wet work is alright on hq tho.. kinda fast passed running back and forth lol..


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psik0.k1m* 
NEW MAPS PLZZZZZZZZZzzZZZ ?!?!!?!?!!!!!?!?!?!?

IM TIRED OF VOTING PAST WET WORK !!

hehe

Wet work is alright on hq tho.. kinda face passed runing back and forth lol..

I hate wet work...









But yeah, new maps plz.


----------



## Xombie

I love Wet Work. :O

But please, someone fix the god damn ACOG accuracy thing.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 
I love Wet Work. :O

But please, someone fix the god damn ACOG accuracy thing.

What do you mean by that? ACOG seems accurate for me. I like it


----------



## binormalkilla

Awesome! Aw I though it was already out.......How about the 1.2 Crysis patch







I've already nearly given up on that game until the cheat software is implemented and some mods come out....


----------



## speed_demon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriplePlay*


What do you mean by that? ACOG seems accurate for me. I like it










I think he means that you can't hold your breath with an ACOG scope attached to a weapon.


----------



## SolShade

Now if they can just host stats on a server instead of a file on your local hard drive.


----------



## csm11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SolShade*


Now if they can just host stats on a server instead of a file on your local hard drive.


I hear that. I had to reformat my primary drive so I backed up my profile on my second hard drive. Turns out Vista acted screwy and I ended up having to format both drives, losing my profile. I only had like 6-8 hours logged but still.

It's not too bad though. Starting from scratch has given me a chance to work with the iron sights again and makes me think about tactics moreso than firepower. I also have to pick up more weapons, which is fun.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie

tl;dr

Anything about in-game clan support?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Well - the Sniper Rifles definatly need a fix. I cant make a shot and have it stay in a single path for nothing. Its like the bullets are spastic at times. The sniper is the only weapon I dont have gold skin for.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dueling Banjo's*


the dude who wrote the thread needs to realize ITS A GAME AND NOT REAL LIFE. the dude is actually griping about the no shot devation from the gun sway? gun sway/headbob is purely for looks. some ppl take games WWWAAAAYYYY to seroiusly


I sort of agree and sort of don't. There is a sweet spot. BF2 had a decent balance with that sort of thing, except for maybe with the sniper rifles (though coincidentally still my prefered class).

On the one extreme you get no physics and you have crappy gameplay and a harsh learning curve where things like macros and scripts give players an even bigger, unfair advantage a la Counter-Strike. On the other extreme, you have a game that is so realistic that it's too complicated to actually kill somebody without significant practice, a la the sniper rifle in BF2. There is a nice mixture inbetween that should be sought in games - or at least games should come with the option to mix the realism based upon predetermined server settings.


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriplePlay*


What do you mean by that? ACOG seems accurate for me. I like it










Go attach an ACOG to an M40 or an R700 for me, then try it out and you'll see what I mean.

Then attach it to a .50cal and see how godly it is... on the first shot... and then you'll realize what's wrong with it.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psik0.k1m*


NEW MAPS PLZZZZZZZZZzzZZZ ?!?!!?!?!!!!!?!?!?!?

IM TIRED OF VOTING PAST WET WORK !!

hehe

Wet work is alright on hq tho.. kinda fast passed running back and forth lol..


Wet Work is hella fun!


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



17. Game Interface > minor spelling fix: "Lanuch" instead of "Launch"


What the hell is this guy drinking?


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsunx* 
What the hell is this guy drinking?


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
I sort of agree and sort of don't. There is a sweet spot. BF2 had a decent balance with that sort of thing, except for maybe with the sniper rifles (though coincidentally still my prefered class).

On the one extreme you get no physics and you have crappy gameplay and a harsh learning curve where things like macros and scripts give players an even bigger, unfair advantage a la Counter-Strike. On the other extreme, you have a game that is so realistic that it's too complicated to actually kill somebody without significant practice, a la the sniper rifle in BF2. There is a nice mixture inbetween that should be sought in games - or at least games should come with the option to mix the realism based upon predetermined server settings.

sniper on BF2 is too accurate. I'm godly with it. Although i do have about 100 hours with sniper class... so i guess that's practice.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


I love Wet Work. :O

But please, someone fix the god damn ACOG accuracy thing.


yeah. the ACOG scope is stupid... I thought a scope was ment to increase accuracy and range... ???


----------



## adam144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


yeah. the ACOG scope is stupid... I thought a scope was ment to increase accuracy and range... ???


Skorpion + ACOG = Win.


----------



## Sylon

Include unlock for adding 2 weapon attachments. I would love a red dot and silencer on my m4. It would make the game very interesting.


----------



## Choggs396

I really liked this one:

Quote:

25. Gameplay Eliminate gun sway when sniper rifle can be rested on a wall or when sniper is prone. Reduce gun sway when sniper is crouched.
(From the InfinityWard Post)

I think it should be for all rifles/carbines (and maybe SMG's) though.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado* 
sniper on BF2 is too accurate. I'm godly with it. Although i do have about 100 hours with sniper class... so i guess that's practice.

You aren't trying to kill at the very edge of the range, such as on Wake shooting from the US artillery island to the coast of the main island and vice versa. That is what a sniper rifle is for, but BF2 makes the accuracy crappy at that range so that you can't get too comfortable as a sniper.


----------



## pyr0m1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
yeah. the ACOG scope is stupid... I thought a scope was ment to increase accuracy and range... ???

The ACOG is between a reflex sight (think Red Dot) and a rifle scope. It's useful for making lots of quick shots that are reasonably accurate (more useful for soldiers), but not able to kill a flea at a mile and a half (more useful for snipers).


----------



## Robilar

How about no knifing at the end of a sprint run?

How about only one grenade for a grenade launcher?

How about one grenade launcher even if you take overkill?

How about no shooting while jumping (AKA bunny hopping). You can't shoot and sprint...

How about increased kill requirements for airstrike and helo?

How about A BLOODY HARDCORE FILTER!

Just a couple of things..









And I agree, the ACOG is excellent, especially on the M4


----------



## spice003

they are stupid for letting us have only one attachment, where in real life you can have grenade launcher, scope and silencer all on the same gun and a .45 . we also need bigger maps, something like BF2 would be awesome. and about the sniper, where in real life do you see a swaying sniper rifle when you're laying on the ground?


----------



## Azornecro16

can't wait for it to come out


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
You aren't trying to kill at the very edge of the range, such as on Wake shooting from the US artillery island to the coast of the main island and vice versa. That is what a sniper rifle is for, but BF2 makes the accuracy crappy at that range so that you can't get too comfortable as a sniper.

I do. Much harder at that range though. Against moving targets at least.


----------



## kevg73

i think they should really add in a prestige mode. i just heard that it existed today... but not on the PC version. it would be great to have it in the PC version because most of the time at least half the people in the servers i play on are level 55, and i would like a chance to go back to the beginning and start again


----------



## Badie05

More Level or a Prestige Mode
New Maps
New Weapons
New Gametypes (Official CTF)
BIGGER MAPS
Accounts on a SERVER (I lost my Level 55 Profile after a format







)
Fix ACOG
New Nade/Heli/Plane Spams (Increase Difficulty to acquire these)
Give option for server admins to FULLY DISABLE HELIS and AIR STRIKES or one of the other.

Just some things that peev me off. And maybe multiple attachments at once like the campaign weapons. Would make some intresting fights.

Vehicles would be awesome aswell (BF2 wise)


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badie05*


Accounts on a SERVER (I lost my Level 55 Profile after a format







)


Is it somehow possible to retain your profile stats after a reformat? I plan on switching to Vista 64-bit soon, and would like to keep my rank (and everything with it) if possible.


----------



## pr3y

I would like some new maps. Also i did not know that there were sli problems







Maybe that why my FPS are like 40 with 2x7950 GO. Hmm also i would like that RDS thing fixed. I heard that the RDS sways but your still shooting in the same place.


----------



## pr3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Is it somehow possible to retain your profile stats after a reformat? I plan on switching to Vista 64-bit soon, and would like to keep my rank (and everything with it) if possible.

Yup just copy your profile to a Flash drive or something then Copy it back over when you reinstall the game

Read more here :http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/29...4-profile.html


----------



## KewL KiD 123

I Luv COD 4


----------



## byardz

I thought COD4 was dead


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *byardz* 
I thought COD4 was dead









I thought I was dead


----------



## The Mad Mule

Why.

The heck.

Did you bump this old thread.


----------



## Boris4ka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KewL KiD 123*


I Luv COD 4


What a great way to make your first post.

/Sarcasm.

Don't bump old threads, especially in the news section, especially with a useless post.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *byardz*


I thought COD4 was dead










I wish


----------



## Joshn

heres my 2 cents-
Less nades/ or restrictions of some description. - They are ridiculous. Anyone who argues needs to get an IQ. I like everyone else have to put up with them, however I believe that it ruins the feel of the game.

Martyrdom - i know ill get flamed for mentioning this but come on what were the devs thinking! at the very least they could at least make it so that you only drop one if you have one in inv.

Increase kill streak for a/s and heli - self explanatory they are just to easy


----------



## ssgwright

maybe it was bumped because the patch comes out tomorrow?? hmmmm??


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *!!!Fusion!!!* 
*Please use this thread to maintain discussion relating to the 1.6 patch on OCN. This allows people to easily keep up to date with progressing news*









The Op did say to post in this thread and the Patch is expected to release on June 5th or tomorrow, so technically were doing a good thing by informing others that still play cod4 (like me) and might have missed the news post


----------



## Brenbren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joshn* 
heres my 2 cents-
Less nades/ or restrictions of some description. - They are ridiculous. Anyone who argues needs to get an IQ. I like everyone else have to put up with them, however I believe that it ruins the feel of the game.


ye. 3* nades is lame. there is a bit of skill in SnD to land a nade right on a rusher.

but not to be able to kill him easily because you have 3 nades..


----------



## jNSK




----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jNSK*





















http://www.infinityward.com/communit...?topic=41733.0


----------



## horror

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3daiM*


Well, obviously there'll be a 1.6 patch. Just..what will be on it?


so in the same instance i guess that means there will be a 2.3.3.2.3.3.22i443443a patch to right? obviously


----------



## leakyfaucet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris4ka*


What a great way to make your first post.

/Sarcasm.

Don't bump old threads, especially in the news section, especially with a useless post.


Oh noez!!! The forum nazi is on patrol again!!!!


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


How about no knifing at the end of a sprint run?

How about only one grenade for a grenade launcher?

How about one grenade launcher even if you take overkill?

How about no shooting while jumping (AKA bunny hopping). You can't shoot and sprint...

How about increased kill requirements for airstrike and helo?

How about A BLOODY HARDCORE FILTER!

Just a couple of things..









And I agree, the ACOG is excellent, especially on the M4


what stupid suggestions


----------



## Brenbren

no, a hard core filter is really necessary.

because of the lack of it, i see myself going back and forth from liking hc to hating it.

normal means you can only really use stopping power or juggernaut.
hc means you can only really use assault rifles.


----------



## marsey99

http://download.nvidia.com/downloads...PatchSetup.exe

link for the patch if you want it now ladies


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i can tell you guys the maps are pretty awesome. i got the patch last night and all i can say is wow


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *byardz* 
I thought COD4 was dead










HAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!























maybe u meant COD2


----------



## binormalkilla

EDIT wrong thread. Some tard bumped this thread, I thought it was the new one from today.


----------

